# Lange 1815 40mm vs 1815 up/down 39mm vote



## rondv22 (May 15, 2014)

Hello folks, 

I'm torn between these two amazing pieces as my first Lange, the 1815 40mm white gold vs the 1815 white gold up/down. The 1815 40mm is so nice and pure and the 40mm is just perfect and modern size, the thickness is prefect as well. But, I'm still thinking of the up/down 39mm, I found it wearing a bit smaller and thinner even though its only 1 mm less, and it is 0.2mm thinner it seems substantially thinner due to the new case design, it seems less robust than the 1815.

Both are amazing but i feel that the 1815 40mm is a bit more watch in terms of the case, the case looks more luxurious and modern dimensions not too big and perfect thickness, but the up/down dial is more interesting and the complication is amazing as well. 

Which one is more versatile ? iconic ? longterm classic ? what would you guys buy of the two ??? 

Thank u !!! 
Ron


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Just reading your comments leads me to believe you'd be happier with the basic 1815. While I've owned 36 mm out of production 1815's, have not had the pleasure of handling one of the newer models so cannot comment specifically. I much prefer the comfort and more interesting dial of the Auf/Ab so went that way. Good luck making a final decision . . .


----------



## thenewkid (Nov 5, 2014)

Is that the 40mm? 

Best,
Chris


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

39 if the query is to my pic . . .


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Up and down would be my choice, just for the interesting dial (added feature) and classic size.


----------



## sk00 (Mar 10, 2014)

Of the "affordable" Lange models currently in production, this is my absolute favorite. I have a hard time figuring out what I don't like about that watch.



drhr said:


> Just reading your comments leads me to believe you'd be happier with the basic 1815. While I've owned 36 mm out of production 1815's, have not had the pleasure of handling one of the newer models so cannot comment specifically. I much prefer the comfort and more interesting dial of the Auf/Ab so went that way. Good luck making a final decision . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

sk00 said:


> Of the "affordable" Lange models currently in production, this is my absolute favorite. I have a hard time figuring out what I don't like about that watch.


Hard not to like it. I guess the only negative would be the price, even though "affordable" ;-) . . .


----------



## Urik81 (Jun 10, 2014)

up/down for me! classic 1815 is a pure dress watch and a dress watch should be thinner and smaller imo


----------



## tim_horton (May 14, 2012)

I am on the horns of this dilemma as well. They both look so good... Also trying to decide between pink and white gold. I'm usually a very conservative dresser so that would steer me towards the white gold, but I really like how the rose gold makes the blue hands pop.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

The up/down, all things considered, is a more visually interesting watch. Personally, I think that, for a time only dress piece, 40mm is much too large. I'd go with the newer 38.5 1815 (or the Up/Down) if I were you, especially considering you say you're a conservative dresser.


----------



## tim_horton (May 14, 2012)

I agree about the size. 40mm is (for my wrist) too big for a dress watch. If they hadn't come out with the 38.5mm 1815 I'd be leaning towards the Up/Down. But since they did... Knowing myself, I can see myself obsessively winding my watch to keep the power reserve topped off. ;-)


----------

